
Why traders should pay attention to earthquakes occuring in Japan - usgroup
https://www.scoopanalytics.com/blog/why-traders-should-pay-attention-to-earthquakes-occurring-in-japan/?utm_content=buffer98515&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
joshu
Anecdata at best. Rsq or gtfo.

